# The (Underwater) Garden of Eden [10g]



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

*JANUARY 28-March 22, 2010*
(Didn't feel like C&P-ing huge walls of text. So you get pics only for these old stuff.)

*



*​


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

*APRIL 5, 2010*


Now officially only Red Cherry Shrimp and Trumpet Snails, though there are two guppy fry that I haven't caught. XD The adult guppies went into my 5g.​


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Definitely.


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

looks superb!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

wow looks great!!! is the tank really that green, or did you mess with the settings on your camera? I LOVE how dark and lush, yet very shadowed everything looks.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks amazing, very dark lush green.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The only settings I messed with on my cam were the shutter speed and aperture.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I think after I am able to get into a bigger house (wife agree'd to a bigger aquarium when that happens) in a couple years. I may have to have you scape my tank lol, that is Gorgeous.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

heh  Like the floating banana plants up there. I've got one in a 20S that has lost all it's banana-looking roots, but apparently not to the detriment of the plant. 

Anyways, lookin good!


----------



## MissMTS (Oct 8, 2008)

I love the lushness (is that a word, lol?) of your tank. Very nice job!


----------



## yondertank (Sep 7, 2009)

I like that look a lot, the colors are looking good in that picture!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Garden of Eden. Clever 
Nice tank. Very natural


----------



## Mudman (Jun 10, 2010)

Very well done.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm, not much of an update, but if my tank was half empty this is what it would look like I guess:


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I know the Water Sprite is a big tangly mess.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

I like your tank a lot but id love to know if its low or high tech !


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Diegosaenz said:


> I like your tank a lot but id love to know if its low or high tech !


How about medium tech? XD I using DIY CO2.



Anyways, last night I did some rescaping with the plants I've gotten. I still am expecting two more packages, so this is not the final piece yet. I think I'm gonna move the hygros to the right and rotala to the left. And goodness, I can actually see my shrimp for once and it feels like there is light now that the Water Sprite is gone.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Still not finished, probably tomorrow when my last package should come.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well here it is pretty much. The Hygro 'Bold' is melting, so I thought I didn't have enough light, so I bought a cheap 18" under-cabinet light to place on top of the other half of the glass top. It is made entirely of white plastic, so I hope by leaving it on for 8 hours it doesn't melt. I will buy a daylight tube later. I like how my tank looks with more light, everything seems more pleasing to my eyeballs.










*FLORA*
_Echinodorus tenellus
Echinodorus vesuvius
Eleocharis acicularis
Fissidens fontanus
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hygrophila 'Bold'
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis' 
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Hygrophila 'Tiger' 
Ludwigia repens x arcuata 
Nymphoides aquatica
Rotala 'Colorata'
Rotala indica
Rotala macranda 'Green'
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala spp._


*FAUNA*
Bamboo Shrimp
Red Cherry Shrimp
Nerite Snail
Trumpet Snail
Pond Snail


*Lighting*
2x15w GE 6500k Daylight Spiral CFL in an incandescent strip
15w 4700k T8 Fluorescent Tube in an under-cabinet strip​


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice tank! Do you just keep bettas?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well this tank is inverts only. My 5g has guppies, and just recently I got another 10g for my bettas which will be a bare-bottom until later. The bettas used to live in 3g kritter keepers. And back home I have a 20g with goldfish...

 Thanks


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Did you ever catch those guppy fry? I had good luck with the bottle trap technique!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to say that your plant selection would probably not show their full potential under medium light and diy co2. The flora collection is awesome but I grow most of these and the difference in coloration is pretty drastic between medium and high light although they should all thrive.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> Did you ever catch those guppy fry? I had good luck with the bottle trap technique!


I just let them stay in my 5g. 



malaybiswas said:


> I have to say that your plant selection would probably not show their full potential under medium light and diy co2. The flora collection is awesome but I grow most of these and the difference in coloration is pretty drastic between medium and high light although they should all thrive.


Well it is what I can do for now. I don't have a job, so it's not like I can go out and buy a $200+ pressurized CO2 or a awesome light fixture. I'm already in major trouble with my parents for doing what I've already done...

Hopefully one of these days, someone can accept me for who I am and hire me, though I really have no hope anymore... :icon_sad:


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, the Hygro 'Bold' melted completely.










*FLORA*
_Echinodorus tenellus
Echinodorus vesuvius
Eleocharis acicularis
Fissidens fontanus
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis' 
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Hygrophila 'Tiger' 
Ludwigia repens x arcuata 
Nymphoides aquatica
Rotala 'Colorata'
Rotala indica
Rotala macranda 'Green'
Rotala rotundifolia
(Mixed) Rotala spp._


*FAUNA*
Bamboo Shrimp
Red Cherry Shrimp
Zebra Nerite Snail
Trumpet Snail
Pond Snail


*Lighting*
2x15w GE 6500k Daylight Spiral CFL in an incandescent strip
15w 4700k T8 Fluorescent Tube in an under-cabinet strip


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well the camera has a little issue capturing colors, or I haven't figured out it all the way...  In real life they look A LOT better.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, I like the tank a lot. It's definitely very high quality for a lower budget type of tank. What's the plant featured in the last photograph?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

snausage said:


> Wow, I like the tank a lot. It's definitely very high quality for a lower budget type of tank. What's the plant featured in the last photograph?


Thanks!! I poured my soul into it. It may not be high tech stuff, which would be nice... but I am happy with what I've done so far with it!

Also the plant is Sunset Hygro, in reality it is much much more pinker and shimmers in the light!!!!


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


>


Awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Just need a couple more Rotalas and I'll be finished...


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I'm gonna be moving soon, so this is what it looks like now before I have to take it down again and rescape back at my other place.

1 1/2 weeks from above post.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont think my tank will ever look that good, no matter how hard i try


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

That's alot of growth in 1 1/2 weeks. Was it a result of the added co2?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> Well I'm gonna be moving soon, so this is what it looks like now before I have to take it down again and rescape back at my other place.
> 
> 1 1/2 weeks from above post.


I think I am going to have you come over and take pictures of my tanks for me lol


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

10gallonplanted said:


> I dont think my tank will ever look that good, no matter how hard i try


Aww, don't worry I'm sure you will! It may not look good to your eyes, but beauty if always is in the eye of the beholder. Like how you think my tank looks good, I personally think it looks okay but could be better :icon_wink



Jaggedfury said:


> That's alot of growth in 1 1/2 weeks. Was it a result of the added co2?


I guess so!! xD The picture on my December 26 post was originally taken on December 25, so I guess its really 11 days worth of growth.




Noahma said:


> I think I am going to have you come over and take pictures of my tanks for me lol


Hahaha, :icon_lol: Don't worry, I dunno how to take pics very well of bowfronts though


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe i should add CO2. Is yours DIY?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

10gallonplanted said:


> Maybe i should add CO2. Is yours DIY?


It was until last week. I just switched Paintball CO2. CO2 is still good.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I tihnk im going to add a DIY one. Hopefully it will save my HC from withering away.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Should help, I had a HC carpet in my 5g tank it had DIY CO2. Took about 4 months for the HC to carpet.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

More bad news, had a problem with my Paintball CO2 leaking like crazy so I took the Co2 out. Well it's been several days without Co2 and my plants are either dead or dying, or infested with BBA. I'm so mad, my life is ruined. Maybe I should have stuck to my five 2L soda bottles of DIY Co2!!! That way I just have to deal with the ugly BBA instead of having to deal also with dead or dying plants, gosh... >:[

And my Rotala macranda varieties were really starting to take off too... I was so happy to see them grow like crazy or recover and now here they are dying again.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I would get some co2 in there stat while you still can, diy or otherwise, or massively lower the photoperiod to hang on if you have to. Don't want to lose all those plants if you can.. sorry :/


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> More bad news, had a problem with my Paintball CO2 leaking like crazy so I took the Co2 out. Well it's been several days without Co2 and my plants are either dead or dying, or infested with BBA. I'm so mad, my life is ruined. Maybe I should have stuck to my five 2L soda bottles of DIY Co2!!! That way I just have to deal with the ugly BBA instead of having to deal also with dead or dying plants, gosh... >:[
> 
> And my Rotala macranda varieties were really starting to take off too... I was so happy to see them grow like crazy or recover and now here they are dying again.


I have tons of plants I can clip for you, and I can look at your DIY pressurized system here in the next few days if you would like, your welcome to leave it with me too if you do not have tie to stick it around. I can get it up and running for you.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Noahma said:


> I have tons of plants I can clip for you, and I can look at your DIY pressurized system here in the next few days if you would like, your welcome to leave it with me too if you do not have tie to stick it around. I can get it up and running for you.


I'm free this Monday Jan 17, or any Fridays...


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Just moved this 10g from my APT back home today... did a little sloppy placement of plants, was very tired. On another note, I saw one of my BLUE BEES was berried!! I'm excited and hope they will hatch! New water so I'm not sure if the Blue Bees will survive or the eggs will be okay.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks good, totally sloppy, but it has a nice feel to it, good luck with the blue bees.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha thanks!!! 

I am so totally tired and sore from transporting 4 tanks and 2 heavy stands from my APT to home, plus lost my patience with my mom nagging blah blah blah blah blah. So I just did some quick and dirty planting. Maybe in a couple months or so after things settle, I'll do a rescape.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a couple pics. Gonna pick up my hopefully permanently fixed Paintball CO2 from Noahma next week and get on with the growing. I saw two male Blue Bees over the course of the week, haven't seen my berried girl... I'm worried. But hopefully they are just hiding, they always seem to hide most of the time, I might have to get some more Blue Bees later down the road.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

oooh i like that plant in the closeup! i think its a hygro, but what type?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

james7139 said:


> oooh i like that plant in the closeup! i think its a hygro, but what type?


it is Hygro sunset  pretty plant, but you must have low nitrates, otherwise they loose the pink color.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep, it is Sunset Hygro!! One of my favorite plants because it doesn't need to be in high light in order to get a different color other than green!! XD Plus the pink is awesome, and under the right conditions the leaf also has a shimmer in it too... you can kinda see it in my picture.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Got my Co2 from Noah, hopefully it is fixed forever or I'm going to strangle someone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qX6ZKkkM5eE


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Having a little bit of issue trying to find the right amount of CO2, 1bps is too much which results in a bright yellow color in my drop checker; as of now I currently have it at 1 bubble per 5 seconds which results in a bright green. Starting to get some much missed pearling though!!!


----------



## NeuRon (Feb 6, 2011)

Plants are looking great! 

Have to say, that stump was so perfect that I miss seeing it among all that good growth. Did you take it out or is it still under there?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

NeuRon said:


> Plants are looking great!
> 
> Have to say, that stump was so perfect that I miss seeing it among all that good growth. Did you take it out or is it still under there?


Thanks!! The stump is still there, just tends to get hidden by the Hygros.


----------



## thewife (Jan 26, 2011)

You have nice plants  

I thought your whole tank was really fantastic though when that stump took center stage!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Which hygro is that with the yellow leaves, and pinkish stem?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Noahma said:


> Which hygro is that with the yellow leaves, and pinkish stem?



Which picture you talking about? I didn't really take pictures of a Hygro. The first five pictures are Rotalas! My favorite plants!




Pearling!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCw5Og1MdCc


<3 Rotalas


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

lol that might explain it. I always get my hygros and rotalas mixed up. They are close up pictures


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Noahma said:


> lol that might explain it. I always get my hygros and rotalas mixed up. They are close up pictures


Yup close up, they are growing right next to the glass. Just in case you wanted to know, the Rotala in the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th pics is Rotala macranda 'Green'.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

lol, do you think once your ready for a trim I could bother you for a couple clippings of each? I think they might work great in both my tanks lol. 


At some point I might be able to throw a few stems of LINDERNIA SP.'INDIA' which I believe is what i found surprisingly at Petco lol I wont know for sure until it recovers a bit more.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Sure 


Dude, I think you need another tank!! Soon your tanks are gonna be so full of plants there won't be any room for the fish lol.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Eden Marel said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> Dude, I think you need another tank!! Soon your tanks are gonna be so full of plants there won't be any room for the fish lol.


LOL my wife and dad has said that exact same thing before. I like to test plants and see how I like them, if I do not like them I give them away. or if I cannot make them happy they die lol. I am still looking for that perfect mix, but think I have found it now. I just need to see if AI can get the plants I want lol, I have the whole left side of the 10 gal for plants now, I am going to hack my bush of Didlipsis in half so I will have enough room for more color.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to do a total rescape in the summer, I'm excited. Gotta dig for gold though, so that I can buy some plants. Know where there is some gold?? I just trimmed my tank, well I stuck the trimmings in my other tank, but next trim with be yours! Now I trimmed it today, gonna keep track on how long it takes for it to grow back.


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

Gorgeous tank! I love the sunset hygro! If I didn't have three-ish pink plants I would definitely get some. How is the speed of growth?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

MissGreen08 said:


> Gorgeous tank! I love the sunset hygro! If I didn't have three-ish pink plants I would definitely get some. How is the speed of growth?


It grows fairly fast, it is one of my favorites!! :icon_lol:



More plant pics!! :hihi:


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I trimmed the tank on February 9, and eight days later...


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Trimmed the tank today:


----------



## Drzjunior (Dec 29, 2010)

why am i so jealous?


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is another little video on this tank:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgXktVA7AXk

:icon_lol:


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

such healthy plants =)
Me and my Deerling approve!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Another vid featuring the Gerts and Oto... best part is probably towards the end!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsS8YjJKeoU


----------

